# Well It Says a Place to Brag...



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

Here goes...
Female miniature poodle, 14.75 inches at withers, 4.75 yrs old, born crazy.

2019 NADD #1 Ranked Miniature Poodle - Dock Master title - Still has the longest jump for her breed and highest jump average over a year.
2020-2022 Toss N Fetch - Top 2 poodles and "oodles" in the T&F world. She is #1 always based on raw points. Power rank (raw points) in top 300 (or less) dogs all breeds in the world.
2022 - UpDog International Finals - 2nd place "Mini" Throw N Go - Limited UpDog exposure but qualified for finals. Beaten by Pomeranian.
2022 - Ohio Quadruped - 62 yd catch - 5th place in division and in Top 10 Masters division - Beat and beaten by Collies, Shepherds and McNabs. She was the smallest dog by at least half.
2022 - UpDog Midwest Classic - Throw and Go - 1st Place "Mini"
2022 - Toss N Fetch - International Championships - "Best Roller Team" - Dublin, OH
2022 - UpDog Cross Creek - Throw and Go - 1st Place OVERALL
She has no obedience, no scent work, no conformance, no hunting (except for poorly thrown discs).

Miniature poodles are amazing family members and athletes.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations - yes minipoos are amazing and athletic.


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

You've been very busy the last four years (plus, I'm sure!)! Congratulations on all your accomplishments!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Brag away - now we need pictures! Congratulations to you all


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

Not Bragging at all, deserved accolades. Thanks for sharing and pictures would be Great of your Pup.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That's a whole lot of dog in that little package!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well done! Waiting for pics now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Those are great accomplisments, well worth bragging about. I am not familiar with all of those sports, aside from dock diving. I would love to learn more. There is a sticky thread about the benefits of doing dog sports. It would be great if you could describe some of those events to us.


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

cowpony said:


> That's a whole lot of dog in that little package!


Exactly! She is beyond driven to catch, faster than a bat out of hades and wags her tail like a hummingbird wing the whole time. I think we have made some people recalibrate their thoughts regarding poodles in the performance disc games. Here are some pics from UPDIF 2022 in early April.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats - such joy for you and your poo - mine is a black too, so I have a soft spot for blacks


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Congratulations! I love how mini-poos combine elegance, intelligence and athleticism in a manageable package!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Great pictures. I love the action. She looks so happy


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations! She is quite an athlete, beautiful girl. Of course I have a soft spot for black minis, here’s my girl Gracie.


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

`


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Brian R said:


> View attachment 499010
> View attachment 499011
> View attachment 499012
> 
> `


Congratulations! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Great action photo, and well done on the win!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations - that is a very proud Poodle face she has. You two are such a great team, and ambassadors, too.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

too cool, that is one happy mini!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats - loved seeing ribbons and trophies.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Great photos! Congratulations.


----------

